# Fuel Level Sensor circuit P0464



## yamala (Jun 29, 2005)

I have an 01 pathfinder and the SES light came on. Took to Autozone and got the code P0464. They reset the ECU for me and it stayed off for a week and then came back on. Anyone have ideas? I have a call into the dealer to get an estimate, but I know it will be ridiculous. 

Thanks!


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

most likely you need a fuel sending unit, it has the fuel level circuit built into it, if you are somewhat handy with tools you can do it yourself, just don't forget to get a new fuel pump o-ring as well, cause if it leaks it will kick out a evap leak code and set the light on again.


----------



## yamala (Jun 29, 2005)

titan_213 said:


> most likely you need a fuel sending unit, it has the fuel level circuit built into it, if you are somewhat handy with tools you can do it yourself, just don't forget to get a new fuel pump o-ring as well, cause if it leaks it will kick out a evap leak code and set the light on again.


Thanks! I'm pretty handy, so I will change it out myself.


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

Component Description
NAEC0626
The fuel level sensor is mounted in the fuel level sensor unit. The
sensor detects a fuel level in the fuel tank and transmits a signal
to the ECM.
It consists of two parts, one is mechanical float and the other side
is variable resistor. Fuel level sensor output voltage changes
depending on the movement of the fuel mechanical float.
On Board Diagnostic Logic
NAEC0627
ECM receives two signals from the fuel level sensor circuit.
One is fuel level sensor power supply circuit, and the other is fuel
level sensor ground circuit.
This diagnosis indicates the former, to detect open or short circuit
malfunction.
Malfunction is detected when an excessively low or high voltage is
sent from the sensor is sent to ECM.
Possible Cause
NAEC0628
I Fuel level sensor circuit
(The fuel level sensor circuit is open or shorted.)
I Fuel level sensor


----------

